# Johnny Bucket Arrived



## MGM

Well Got the JBJr (Non-power dump, two rope) on Wednesday the 10th, (2 weeks to the day payment was made) installed with no problems on Thursday the 11th, and man does it work, I am impressed with the way it can move loose soil and gravel.

Just a note: the two bolt holes at the rear of the side brackets are already in the frame of the tractor but the right side holes in the frame are self tapping size and need to be drilled out to match the left side of the frame, This is on the 2003 GT5000. Take care drilling for there is an idler pulley in that area. I also mounted the lower rope holder shown to be drilled and mounted to the hood in the instructions to a separate bracket I made that bolts to the frame and comes out from under the hood and up, so as not to have to drill the hood.

I took a test run at the end of the old drive that has been grown over with grass for years and with my chisel plow to break up the ground it works great. It does ride up as expected if the bucket is raised to much, but I found when it starts to ride up I just stop back up to a flat area and set the bucket back down and take another run at it. I have also found if the ground it self rides up, I can put the bucket in the dump position and us it as a dozer blade to help get an area blunt enough to let the bucket bite in, so it takes some learning to get used to using it, but after a while I started to get the hang of it and man can it move some material. I have moved a path of earth between 7 and 8 feet wide (2 widths of the bucket), 4 to 6 inches deep, 21 feet long. And moved it to the front part of the drive to fill in the washed out areas in prep for new gravel

As long as one keeps in mind what needs to be done to get the bucket to work (ground prep) and do not get in a hurry it will do what it is designed to do, and do it well.

So far it has met every one of my expectations and operates just as I had figured from studying the Johnny Products web site and looking at the design of the bucket. The key is being able to make packed earth, loose, either with a tiller or some kind of plow before trying to use the bucket.

It got dark on me before I could get any photos so I will take some before I start up tomorrow.

Bob


----------



## Willie Nunez

Bob,
Congratulations, I'm green with envy. To say that I'm very interested on all these J-B reports is an understatement, as I need one right away. 
Were you aware that John Scheele has worked out a retro kit(gas springs) that'll put some down force on the bucket? I'm just wondering if he's putting out notices to owners 'cause it's not on his website yet. All I'm waiting on is a picture of this new feature. I want to order mine with this, plus the power dump.
Waiting for your pictures.
Willie


----------



## guest2

Bob
What would normally mount in the frame holes that needed to be drilled out? Are these for plow or snow blower brackets? I agree with not wanting to drill holes in the hood and would like to see pictures when you can. Thanks for the report!


----------



## MGM

sixchows

I figure there different due to the proximity of the idler pulley under the tractor and also the bracket that holds it. the self-tapping holes on the right side are there so one does not need to get under and between the idler system with a wrench. I found that the bolts supplied could in fact be inserted with no problem with the idler. and what ever is designed to go there can be held with the JBJr bolt as well if needed.

Here are some photos I took of the rig today. the ropes are sagging due to the deck lift arm is forward.

<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/JBJR/myrig1.jpg"><br><p>

here is a shot of the bracket I fabricated so I would not have to drill the hood, it is painted primer at this time. You can also see the location of the two bolts at the rear of the side bracket just in front of the foot rest that had to have the holes in the frame drilled out larger.

<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/JBJR/myrig2.jpg"><br><p>

Here is how it attaches to the frame, I am going to add an angle brace from the bracket to the first bolt at the front top of the frame and add a second smaller bolt to the bottom of the vertical riser to stop pivoting in both directions.

<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/JBJR/myrig3.jpg"> <br><p>

Here is the location where I mounted the switch, I prefer this location and the two small holes needed to mount the switch will not cause any problems with rust on the plastic dash.

<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/JBJR/myrig4.jpg"><br><p>



Here is what I was able to do with it just learning to operate the bucket, again this is between 7 and 8 feet wide (2 widths of the bucket), 4 to 6 inches deep, 21 feet long.

<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/JBJR/drive1.jpg"><br><p>


This is where I put what I am removing in the back, filling in the places washed out over 20 years. this material I am removing in the back is 3/8-pea gravel/sand/clay mix laid down 20 years ago. I am removing it from the rear and moving it to the front to help fill the area and prep for new gravel. I am also prepping the rear drive area so I can dump the loads of gravel there and just move it to the front when needed, and once done the rear area will just need to be smoothed out. The piles off to the right side are grass I raked out of the material.

<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/JBJR/drive2.jpg"><br><p>

Just the little time I used the bucket told me it would do what I want it to do with no problem.


----------



## Ed_GT5000

Not bad at all. I have been waiting to hear "real" reviews about JB system. It will be at lease 2 years before I can look into geting one.
How High will the bucket lift? I am wondering how high I could pile material with a JB.


----------



## GT5000

Ropes, retrofits, drilling holes, primer paint. Reminds me of the old McCormick Deering, a Fresno plow, some baling twine to trip the dog, and primer paint to cover a freshly broken weld. Was it worth it under this scenerio? YES. You were doing something worthy with equipment built to do it.

JB's are look nice on GT's, but I wouldn't put one on even if it was given to me. The tractor is not meant for it. Simple as that. 

You can think it's meant for it and play in an adult sand box thinking is meant for it, but at the end the day I'd rather use the tractor for what it's meant for and not stay up all night worrying whether the JB trip rope has the right knot on the end.

I work too hard for my money to throw it down the perpetual rat hole just to keep up with Cat D-12 wannabees that want to move mountains with a reinforced snow shovel.


----------



## Willie Nunez

GT5000,
Or is it Deluxe 247? What a wonderful negative attitude, are you sticking your tongue in your cheek, or serious?
What is the tractor made for? Come to think of it, that's an interesting question. I wonder if the designer would crinch at putting the J-B Jr on this tractor? Personally, I don't like the ropes either, but I love the idea of having the J-B on my tractor. I suppose it wouldn't change your mind if you saw the model withOUT the ropes. It costs more, it has 2 winches.


----------



## guest

GT5000 here is a link to Kents site.. he did a review on Johnny buckets and seemed to get more that a sandbox worth of use out of it.. 

That said, maybe it would be easier to get a backhoe.. but if you want to get the most out of your tractor its a nice little addition...


simple tractors johnny bucket review


----------



## jbetts13

l want one so bad


----------



## GT5000

My OPINION + Rational thought = Negative Opinion per Willie Nunez!

NOT!

Let's try this one more time. The JB is a well built and engineered unit. Got that? Many GT's are well built for what they were manufactured for. Got that? The JB belongs on a stonger tractor compared to most GT's. Got that? GT spindles are not made for JB's even though some experts on here swear the weight of the Sears snowblower and pushing required for the Sears snow/dozer blade proves the Sears GT frame and spindles can handle the JB. NOT! There's a big difference between pushing the snow blower and snow blade compare to the up and down and constant drive into the bank variables of a bucket. Simple as that. 

It sounds as though some on the forum are earning a commission for JB's. That's fine. I'll never own one. They're not junk, it's just over time your tractor will turn to junk.


----------



## johndeere

I agree GT5000 and have often thought the same thing.They must be getting a commision.The way the JB gets prasied.Reminds me of those late night imfomercials.You know it is redicoulos but there are people with there claims.But then you think about the commision there also getting.Sort of comical really.Every so often there is a JB needs a volintier.Then someone brings up a name like Fred just an example over at JB and all the wonderful things he has created and this works great and all the hoop lah.Amasing how you can not sell or advertise but they are and get away with it.Not just here but other forum sights also.


----------



## guest2

GT5000
At first I was sure I wanted the JBJr for my craftsman because of the winch and the size of the bucket. Then I started thinking that my Bolens 1050 was a better choice because the tractor originally offered a Johnson FEL with full hydraulics as an option, so I felt the spindles, axle and steering was more heavy duty. The bolens JBJr also had power dump as an option and at the time the craftsman didn't. Now the only differences in the two buckets are size, the bolens bucket is narrower, but has the same weight rating, the winch on the craftsman but my bolens will soon have hydraulic lift with down pressure, and the mounting. The bolens bucket uses the same quick connect pins as every other attachment. I wasn't too crazy about the brackets for the craftsman as every front attachment needs different brackets and there is a lot involved in switching back and forth. Now that I hear you must drill out the threaded holes, I'm more disappointed in that setup. I'm thinking maybe if those bolts aren't checked often the bracket may wear oval shapes to those holes. So now it looks like I'll get the one for my bolens although I'll have to find a way to mount the switch for the power dump without drilling my dash. I also do agree with you about the weight being different. I was one of the first to say "the snowblower weighs more and it's not bending anything" but the more I thought it over the more I realized that the blower is usually down and being pushed (slid) across packed snow or at least a somewhat slippery surface, the bucket however will be raised and lowered repeatedly and driven weighted in the up position bouncing around on less than smooth surfaces. Now I realize my situation is different as I have two choices and if I only had the craftsman I would get the bucket for that anyway, but I would tend to worry about it a little more and maybe even baby it. And as you can see in my avatar pic the bolens is super clean and not some old beater but after 37yrs still strong. Just keep in mind people get real excited about new toys and if used with common sense they will work out fine I think. You need to remember when you were a kid and got an idea for a new toy and ran home only to hear "what do want that for" as adults nobody wants to hear it either although it should be considered at least in how hard you use it. I'm sure it will work well for general around the yard chores, but like you said a CAT it's not.


----------



## aegt5000

* johndeere said:
I agree GT5000 and have often thought the same thing.They must be getting a commision.The way the JB gets prasied.Reminds me of those late night imfomercials.You know it is redicoulos but there are people with there claims.But then you think about the commision there also getting.Sort of comical really.Every so often there is a JB needs a volintier.Then someone brings up a name like Fred just an example over at JB and all the wonderful things he has created and this works great and all the hoop lah.Amasing how you can not sell or advertise but they are and get away with it.Not just here but other forum sights also.*

:dazed: :dazed: :dazed: Well that one way of thinking :dazed: :dazed: :dazed:

Another might be that the reason why people speak so highly of the 
Johnny Bucket product and their people is because they perform so well.
But you would have to have a brain to come to that conclusion.


----------



## MGM

Well I come back and what do I find a couple of doom and gloomers stinking up the works, well every body has there own opinion but the stupid name calling from GT5000 is totally uncalled for, OK here is the bottom line, I don’t give a rats behind what you two goof balls think of me or what I do. GOT THAT?

I am just passing on what I have done with the bucket and the issues I ran into and the way I worked around them and that is all. This is an on going review and if you boys do not like the truth that is just too bad. When I have a problem with the bucket or tractor I have no problem letting every body know, I came back here to report on an issue I had only to find this crap going on.

I have already snapped the cable once lifting it to far pulling on the bucket after it was all the way up, this does not happen all at once but rather over time if one keeps doing it, but this is not a problem with the bucket or the tractor, it is operator error.

The Work around is: A good pair of side cutters can nip the cable back and a couple of good cable clamps and 10 minutes later it is back in operation no big deal. If you want to keep working and not have to run to get clamps pick some up now and have them ready there is 25 feet of cable on the spool, and more at any good hardware store. 

JBJr + GT5000 tractor + chisel plow + know how and time = an area 45 feet long and 8 feet wide and 4 inches deep ready for gravel, soon to be another 24 feet add to that. The manual shift GT5000 is handling the work just fine. Keep things greased on the front and there will not be a problem.

So if you guys do not want the truth about this JBJr and the issues with it and the tractor, I will stop now and keep it to my self and just let the rest of the doom and gloomers have it. It is up to ya'll let me know... 

Bob


----------



## jodyand

Thanks MGM for the pictures and any and all updates its good to hear from someone that has one on how it works now and in the future.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## guest2

Bob
I hope you don't mean me. I was one of the first to sing the praises of the JBJr and have emailed John Scheele about it on numerous occasions. I think it's a great attachment if used for what it was designed for. My problem is I have too many choices and can't decide, but I'm definately getting one. The only thing slowing me down is every time I decide on one something changes. First, I wanted the bolens because it offered power dump and the craftsman one didn't. That seemed easy enough. Then I found out the craftsman had a winch, then I wanted that one. But then no power dump. Then they added power dump so then I wanted that one since it's bigger but it didn't have down pressure. Then I got the hydraulic setup for my bolens so figured with the easier mounting and the down pressure I'd get the bolens one, and then I find they are making a way to get down pressure on the craftsman and on the craftsman I could use two attachments at the same time, great advantage. Just when I thought that's what I was going to get you mention having to drill out the holes. I know that's really not a big deal but it would mount much easier on my bolens. I really do appreciate your report and look forward to hearing more. Please if I ask a question don't think I'm trying to rain on your parade I'm just trying to benefit from your experience and use your experience in making my decision. Is there any way to limit the upward travel so the cable wouldn't break? Or is it just something you need to get a feel for? Thanks


----------



## Styx

> _Originally posted by MGM _
> *Well I come back and what do I find a couple of doom and gloomers stinking up the works, well every body has there own opinion but the stupid name calling from GT5000 is totally uncalled for, OK here is the bottom line, I don’t give a rats behind what you two goof balls think of me or what I do. GOT THAT?
> 
> I am just passing on what I have done with the bucket and the issues I ran into and the way I worked around them and that is all. This is an on going review and if you boys do not like the truth that is just too bad. When I have a problem with the bucket or tractor I have no problem letting every body know, I came back here to report on an issue I had only to find this crap going on.
> 
> I have already snapped the cable once lifting it to far pulling on the bucket after it was all the way up, this does not happen all at once but rather over time if one keeps doing it, but this is not a problem with the bucket or the tractor, it is operator error.
> 
> The Work around is: A good pair of side cutters can nip the cable back and a couple of good cable clamps and 10 minutes later it is back in operation no big deal. If you want to keep working and not have to run to get clamps pick some up now and have them ready there is 25 feet of cable on the spool, and more at any good hardware store.
> 
> JBJr + GT5000 tractor + chisel plow + know how and time = an area 45 feet long and 8 feet wide and 4 inches deep ready for gravel, soon to be another 24 feet add to that. The manual shift GT5000 is handling the work just fine. Keep things greased on the front and there will not be a problem.
> 
> So if you guys do not want the truth about this JBJr and the issues with it and the tractor, I will stop now and keep it to my self and just let the rest of the doom and gloomers have it. It is up to ya'll let me know...
> 
> Bob *





I for one, am very interested in your observations. So thanks.


----------



## Willie Nunez

johndeere and GT5000,
When I first came onto the GW forum, I was told, in so many words, that if you don't own the product your opinion is not worth much(if anything). I never agreed with this. So, I respect your opinion.
However, now that the Johnny Bucket is available with power dump plus a new feature which puts down force on it, I think I'll go ahead and order one. I'll be the one to become the expert on it. Obviously, I think it's more than a wheelbarrow, or toy. I actually have a lot of work to do with it. I should have it, and working, in about 20 days. Also, I believe my front spindles are plenty strong enough for this task. We'll see.


----------



## Argee

MGM - Good review and good commentary. The pics were great too. If I didn't have a tractor with a bucket on it, I might consider a JohnnyBucket. As you stated when you first started out with it, one needs to take it slow. Looks like it did a hell of a nice job for you.

Please don't take the commentary of the naysayers to seriously or let it inhibit you from giving your testimonial. If they don't like the JB, they shouldn't buy one. I for one appreciate the perspectives and reviews, good or bad, from people who have purchased the product and tried it on their own. I'm sure the majority of the forum agrees on this.


----------



## Styx

_"johndeere and GT5000,
When I first came onto the GW forum, I was told, in so many words, that if you don't own the product your opinion is not worth much(if anything)."_





Willie,

How quickly they forget.


----------



## jd332

MGM, a solution to your cable snapping problem would be to add a proximity switch to your bucket mounted in such a way that when the bucket is in or near the fully raised position the switch would engage and the break the circuit. The switch would be inserted into the 'raise' wire circuit. When the bucket is lowered the switch would disengage enabling the raise circuit again. Seems like that should be standard feature.


----------



## jodyand

jd332 Welcome to tractorforum glad to have you aboard:friends: :cheers: 
Jody


----------



## johndeere

Well maybe im a Goofball with out a brain then.Because there just is not a chance I would ever try to attach a bucket to the front of my old Cub Cadet 1250.If I did I would for sure attempt to play in the dirt after dark when I could not be seen.I would not want passers by to think.Look at that Goofball he must not have a brain in his head.


----------



## MGM

We all are goofballs in one way or another, johndeere. 

I am just here to spread the truth about the way my JBJr works. I have also already bought 1000 lb spindles and new 4 bolt front wheels in prep for maybe needing them to handle the load. Once again no big deal. I am testing the OEM's first.

I may do off the wall things, but I am no fool or wannabe. I know what I have and how to use it so it does not tear up the tractor it self. Under heavy use and with out a limit switch, one can consider the cable a consumable and will need to be repaired and or replaced over time if one like I keeps pulling the bucket to the upper most point of it's travel.

I am not going into the JB with a blind eye as some would imply. I am looking at a few hundred in cost to fabricate and upgrade the spindles on the front of the GT5000, they are 1 inch DIA for trailers with 4 bolt hubs with tapered bearings. The ones that come on the GT5000 are 3/4-inch DIA straight shaft bushing, the weak point in the GT5000 OEM spindles are the bends and no wheel bearings. All though I have not seen a problem with them yet this is just the second half-day of use. keep them greased.

<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/Spindle upgrade/upgrade_parts.jpg"> <br><p>

jd332

Thank you for the tip this is great info. I will look into this I have a few limit switches I have pulled out of things like satellite dish actuators and other machines. I have one with a roller arm that will allow the switch to stay back out of the way and still activate and it can be mounted to the inside of the side bracket just above the bucket arm. I to think there is a need for a limit switch to stop the upward travel.

<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/JBJR/limit.jpg"> <br><p>

Here is what was done today. I just finished up to the gates in the back and may widen it 20 feet right at the back so two cars can park back there. There's my dog Sweety, what a ham. Every photo I took but one she was in... LOL.

<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/JBJR/drive3.jpg"> <br><p>
<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/JBJR/drive4.jpg"> <br><p>

So far so good, even with the snapping of the cable, I am well pleased with the job the JB is doing for me.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *I would not want passers by to think.Look at that Goofball he must not have a brain in his head. *



I see it as there would be two types of people. About half would say. "Why is he doing that, just pay some one to do it, why waste you time" 

The other half would go.."Hey thats kinda neat. Wounder how well it works, and if I could get one for mine"

Is it the best tool for the job? No, not at all. Is it going to increase wear on parts of the tractor? Yup, no doupt at all. But realy, most of us hobbest enjoy our tractors, and do take pretty good care of them, and keep them well maintaned. I would bet a guy that likes his tractors, and enjoys using them, and maybe works it pretty hard,will get longer life out of theres, then the guy down the road, that pulls his out on the weekend, mows, puts it away and forgets about it.

Would I buy one? I looked into it. They have a real nice setup for the Ingersolls. Did I? No it was a little to rich for my blood, and I was shopping for a bigger tractor. Now I have the N, and will probably get a 3ph dirt scupe for it. If I had no thoughts of getting a big tractor? Ya, I probably would have gotten one. Better than putting a loader on the GT.


----------



## MGM

sixchows

No, I was not talking about you.

What upset me was the belittling of me and others because we own a JB, and I wanted to let the folks know how it was working for me.

I have no problem with folks voicing a difference of opinion, It is the snide wannabe comment, and the comments that because somebody likes a product and states that and shows the good points they like about a product on here they must be getting a commission from the manufacture, that kind of narrow minded stupidity does nothing to add to the civil, competent, and truthful content of the thread I started.

If we are not to talk about a product why is this forum even here, this is what this forum is all about the exchange of information on tractors (a product) and their attachments good or bad.

If these two ever say anything good about a product I guess they are getting a commission from the manufacture of that product, if one is to follow there mind set. So I would say they should never say another word good about a product of any kind on this forum, so as not to be labeled as they have labeled others.

And with that said, I am not going to say another word about it.


----------



## MGM

Ingersoll444

You are so right; Parts wear is always in direct proportion to use load applied to the part no matter who makes the machine/part. 

As with any machine one has to be ready to fix them if they are used at all. With the GT one can go light use, or one can, like me decide to do a bit more heavy work with the machine, knowing full well it may break or wear out parts under the conditions it is placed under. I turn my own wrenches and do not mind fixing a part when it lets go. I was even looking to get a spare transaxle before I bought the tractor just to have it around if needed. My expectations of what this machine can do are real and if it breaks, no big deal, I just fix it and keep going.


----------



## GT5000

"johndeere and GT5000,

When I first came onto the GW forum, I was told, in so many words, that if you don't own the product your opinion is not worth much(if anything)."

My wife wanted to try a new brand of diapers on our newborn, Huggies, because she read in a magazine they do not grip the babies legs as hard as other brands (causing abrasions). However, I told her a co-worker told me they tried them and they leaked and the poop went all over the baby, the floor and the grib. However, according the logic expressed on this forum by JB dump-a-stump experts, we need to try the Huggies anyway, even though they leak, because we currently do not own any. BRILLANT!

Good thing George S. Patton didn't use this same logic when fighting Rommel. 

Patton: "Ike, I think we should retreat because we never owned a Panzer tank so I so not know what their capability is and I do not want to fight against them."

Ike: "George, if you don't haul your butt into battle against Rommel's Panzers I'll transfer you to the top secret JB project where we'll send in a brigade of GT's with JB's to level the cliffs before the invasion of Normandy!

P.S. Is the JB commission paid in cash or reduced retrofits that can be further touted on this forum?


----------



## Willie Nunez

GT5000,
The J-B commision is paid by way of a discount, WHEN you purchase your Johnny Bucket. I don't qualify for the discount(I tried) because the J-B for my HGT2548 has already been developed(it's the same as the GT5000).
I have to tell you, in my life I've always devoted more time and energy towards my hobbies and my toys than in my businesses, jobs, and profession. I'm almost the "poster boy" of a sure sign of a wasted youth. Having fun, enjoying life to the fullest, that's me! My little tractor, with all its implements, is a GREAT toy. I can play in the dirt. You hit the nail on the head, this Johnny Bucket is just one more toy to play with. 
What's even more interesting, my wife has encouraged me in all my hobbies because she enjoys all of the same pleasures. Go-Karts, RC airplanes, real airplanes(4 of them), racecars, motorcycles, racetrack(El Paso Speedway Park), bassboats(nice Ranger), motorcoaches, and now little tractors(getting older).......she has enjoyed all them. She's an accomplished pilot(even learned aerobatics), she's an acomplished fisherperson(grew up in Lousiana). She's the one who is pushing me to get the J-B, as she thinks it will really help us during the construction of our new house, and during the development of the landscaping and the vegetable garden. 
Would you please tell us what it is that YOU enjoy? You sound like an old sour puss, trying to discourage us from having some fun.
Your analogy of diapers and tanks STINKS. Raising kids and going to war is HELL! Little tractors with Johnny Buckets is lots of FUN. Enjoy it.


----------



## Old_Nodaker

Wow - this is more fun than garden web. 

GT-5000 - are you really comparing diaper feedback from actual tryers to someone who is expressing a strong opinion about the strength of the front end of a tractor? Now THAT is brilliant! How are we ever going to find out the true facts if we make fun of ever one that tries something new?

I can see why JB has to be so expensive. He must be paying commisions to most everyone he's sold one to, as I've never heard a negative report from any actual owners.

Johndeere - you always stand up for the cub - guess you're getting a commission too?

My first negative post - guess it's time to go out and see if my jb wannabe really won't do all the things I've done with it.


----------



## jodyand

Then i guess that old man that lives down the road from me who tillers up about an acre is a Goofball with his old Wheelhorse with a tiller on the back. I never thought he was. His GT does a great job and he grows some good vegetables i buy from him every year. I guess i would think he would be a Goofball if he was out there with a walk behind tiller instead of his Wheelhorse. I always thought that was the difference between LTs and GTs LTs were just for cutting grass and GTs were for gardening like plowing and such. Why buy a GT if all you are going to do is cut grass:question:Lets see GT/ Garden Tractor LT/ Lawn Tractor :duh: Thats my thought on it.
Jody


----------



## johndeere

My comment The Goofball must not have a brain in his head.Was said because of two guys who just because they did not agree with my negative comment.Took it and ran with it.One made the No brains comment and the other made the couple of goofballs comment.The even had the guts to accuse someone of name calling.I did not bad mouth anyone until that point.If you like your pooper scooper good for you.I will not be buying one.I still feel the same about all the informercial type publicity it gets.But that is my opinion.If you do not like it to bad.I have ran a 7420 Deere with a front end loader and a Gehl skid steer to long to believe.That putting a scoop on the front of a GT is going to solve any landscaping needs.If you believe it good for you.Have fun just do not expect every one to believe with you.If it upsets you and you do not want a return comment.Do not add the goof ball and no brain comments.That simple.


----------



## Ed_GT5000

Funny, After all the negitives about JB, the real issue was not even touched on.

It is the price that has kept me from getting one so far. I am sure they work for light duty wheel barrow type work.

If they were around $300 everyone would have one.

As far as what the Neighbors or passerbys think... they need to mind their own business.


----------



## guest2

Why all the criticism of the JBJr as an attachment? It might be a little pricey but so are most other attachments like snowblowers or tillers. Yes the smaller pull behind stuff is cheaper like a dethacher or aerator but they won't be used every day either. If I posted about how nice and dry I was in my snowcab do you think originalcab was paying me? If I said how well my sears 8hp sleeve hitch mounted tiller worked do you think sears was paying me? 
I saw a post from aegt5000 a few days back and it made a lot of sense if these things were indeed useless then how come they're not all over ebay? Do you think Jb "buys them back" to avoid negative publicity? I highly doubt it.
As far as a problem with the cable, personally I would get upset I hate when things break. But I can also fix it myself and from what MGM said he was working it hard, these buckets have available for quite awhile for most other tractors. The newest might be for the craftsman but the design is mostly the same as the others. So it would stand to reason that if they weren't all they were advertised to be we would have heard some negative reports from actual users. Or at least some used ones for sale after the owners finished whatever projects they had in mind. I think the fact that you don't see any for sale proves that the owners like them and don't want to part with them.
MGM
When Gt5000 brought up the spindles I was trying to remember who it was on GW that was trying to put together the upgrade. Any news on the possibilty of your guy making some kits?


----------



## Willie Nunez

Ed,
I purposely ommitted the price because it's hard to put it into perspective. Let's see:

Johnny Bucket Jr...................$1,000
Bagger/Collector........................330
Electric sleeve hitch................... 500
Plow(used)...................................75
De-thatcher..................................70
Disc harrow.................................200
Tractor.....................................2,300
Total(tax not included)..........$4,475

I have to ask myself, how does this compare, in pleasure/utility/frequency-of-use with a $30,000 Ranger bassboat? I don't know for sure, because it's different for everybody.
The way I'm going to justify the cost of the Johnny Bucket is the same way I'm justifying the total tractor expense. I'm saying it's part of the overall cost of building and maintaining a house and yard and garden.


----------



## MGM

sixchows

No word as of yet, I put the project on the back burner until I have more funds at my disposal, I took the money I was going to use to have the spindles fabricated and went ahead and got the JB here being it was ready for market, a local welder gave me a price of between $200 and $300 to make them from 1/4 in plate and he does not have a break to bend 1/4 inch plate, but a metal fabrication shop in the area can CNC cut and bend all the parts to exact specs and also do the welding and
X-ray them and I still have to get an estimate from this shop on total out the door cost. 

When I have $400 to $500 put together here in the next month or so I will pick the spindle project back up and go talk to the fabrication shop.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *I have ran a 7420 Deere with a front end loader and a Gehl skid steer to long to believe.That putting a scoop on the front of a GT is going to solve any landscaping needs.If you believe it good for you.Have fun just do not expect every one to believe with you.If it upsets you and you do not want a return comment.Do not add the goof ball and no brain comments.That simple. *


Johndeere,

I don't think anyone was saying that the JB would replace a skidsteer, or a larger tractor with a loader. But it also does not cost the same. As for salving landscaping needs? A LOT of yard,garden, and landscaping has been done with a pick, shovel,wheelbarel,and rake. If I have a choice of a shovel, and JB, and a skid steer, ya I would take the skid steer. But I would use that JB LONG before I grab the shovel. Also for a weekend rental on a skidsteer, you cold own the JB and do the job bit by bit when you have the time.


----------



## farmallmaniac

MGM dont listen to those guys that critisize you. You have a nice setup going for you. I like those new spindles and hubs. Where did u get em? take pictures as you start putting them on


----------



## Willie Nunez

It's not hard to imagine a failure of a front spindle due to a major impact(shock load). But, has anyone actually experienced a spindle failure due to a simple vertical overload, on a GT5000?


----------



## farmallmaniac

well might as well beef it up anyways to be safe


----------



## guest2

Willie
There was a guy on GW who said he bent them twice while using a moldboard plow by hitting the wheel on the furrow. He and I went round and round on the subject as I use mine for the same work with one 55# wheel weight mounted on a sears bracket on the front of the tractor and have never bent one but I work mine in 1st or 2nd gear in low range, his was a hydro and he went as fast as he could.


----------



## MGM

farmallmaniac

I got them from Southwest Wheel here in Dallas. They handle every thing needed for trailers, all the parts I show are x 2 and were just under a hundred dollars tax and all, I still have to have the spindle king pins and brackets manufactured and the spindles I show cut to length and welded to them.

Just waiting on the funds to continue

I have not seen any problem yet in the last three days with the OEM spindles, every thing is working well so far. Moved another 20 or so feet the width of the bucket before it started raining, I am not having any more problems with the cable now that I have stopped being stupid and pulling it to the limit of it's motion.

<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/JBJR/drive5.jpg"> <br><p>


----------



## farmallmaniac

looking good MGM:thumbsup:


----------



## guest2

MGM
What's under the car covers?


----------



## Willie Nunez

sixchows,
I can't readily see how he could bend a spindle by impacting a furrow. I'm not saying it's impossible, but if you hit a furrow head-on it would seem to me that the steering arm on the spindle, or the tie rod or drag link, would bend sooner than the spindle itself.
But, I'm more interested in getting an idea of how much of an overload in a front bucket it would take to bend the spindle itself. It appears like my spindles would sustain a major vertical overload without bending. The volumetric capacity of a Johnny Bucket Jr is not very much. I don't know what kind of material you'd have to fill it with in order to bend the spindles, even if you consider the amount of cantilever. Personally, I'm not concerned with frontal impacts, as I have fairly good positional awareness. It's going to be interesting.


----------



## MowHoward2210

MGM,

Thanks for detailed review and pics. I'm not in the market for a JB, but nonetheless your review has been interesting. 

I'm glad your purchase has been a mostly positive experience. YOU bought it because YOU thought it would suit your needs and were willing to give it a try. You obviously made an informed decision, and the result has been positive. 

I don't know why some people have to piss on someone else's cornflakes so they can feel good about themselves. It looks like some of the poison from GW has oozed in to this site. That's too bad. 

Enjoy your new equipment, and keep posting helpful information.


----------



## Argee

I look at any implement that can be added to the tractor as *MORE SEAT TIME* period.

GT5000 - I've read and reread your post several times, and now (edited by Jody) You spend an enormous amount of time sniping at what other people buy and use rather that having any *real* experience to back up your snide remarks with. What's the matter, can't you afford a JB Jr.? What's wrong with someone spending their hard earned money to purchase something, try it out, and then share their experiences with their friends. And to do that without having to listen to the condescending remarks of the likes of you.

MGM - By all means, please continue sharing your experiences with the JB Jr.


----------



## farmallmaniac

amen agree


----------



## GT5000

Argee statement:

"GT5000 - I've read and reread your post several times, and now (edited by Jody)You spend an enormous amount of time sniping at what other people buy and use rather that having any real experience to back up your snide remarks with. What's the matter, can't you afford a JB Jr.?"

1. Argee, I can afford 100 JB's. How many can you afford? Just one and a few bucks to buy retrofit parts?

2. I had 5 cubic yards of top soil delivered this morning at 7:00 am on my driveway. At 5:00 pm it was all moved and a spread on the lawn where needed. I did it with a GT5000, dump cart, and Union hand shovel. In the process, during breaks, I had time to go on this forum and read instead of ordering new spindles for my tractor.

In the end Argee, its very unfortunate that your're incapable of of mentally accomodating differing opinions. Did you fail metal shop or something? Is the shine and glitter of the JB, and the eagerness to move a tad of earth something that's filling a void in your life? I'm not sure, but from your stupid post its obvious to me that that you're way too dumb to frolic in the arena of free ideas.


----------



## Argee

GT5000
Your last post fortifies that I was right about you. (edited by Jody)


----------



## guest2

Willie
I didn't think it was possible either and still don't really believe it but after working in a body shop for 18yrs and now servicing repairs shops on my tool route and seeing what some are capable of, who knows? But I would venture to guess it wasn't being used as intended. I'm still not convinced a spindle upgrade is necessary but those four lug wheels sure look nice.


----------



## Ingersoll444

Now other than the one poster that has heard about a bent spindle from using a REAR mounted attachment, has anyone SEEN a JB hurt the front spindle,axle,frame, or ANY thing?? Seems we are bacing our ideas on somethign that may never happan. How knows, it may go 30+years, or it could pop next week, noone knows. 

MGM, Keep up the posts. I would like to see how everything holds up.


----------



## guest2

Ingersoll
I said I heard it, didn't say I believed it. I honestly don't think the spindles will be a problem unless you exceed the 300# capacity. I've said it before the blower weighs 290#, and I know again someone will say for the most part the blower is down being pushed and the bucket will be up being driven. Are the forces different in each case? Who cares? Spindles are cheap enough if they bend and if they need to be replaced it would be a lesson learned about how not to overload it. Sometimes people don't want someone else to have something and enjoy, they want everyone to be miserable too. At GW, I found myself trying to defend just about anything I ever posted and that's what I enjoyed about this forum, people listen, and give their advice in a friendly manner, usually. I did slide my GT sideways into a curb while plowinng snow and even that didn't bend anything.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Ingersoll
> I did slide my GT sideways into a curb while plowinng snow and even that didn't bend anything. *


Think we have ALL been there. I wacked a bank so hard with one of my Ingersolls plowing that the hood popped open, and I went over the wheel. 

I also would think that if they are that bad, they would be for sale everywere used. I have never seen one.


----------



## guest2

Now that you mention it, I've had my hood pop open a few times also.


----------



## guest

GT5000, i still sort of agree with you.. a JB is probably not the best or most needed addition to a tractor.. and yes, all the cables and stuff do look a little hokey, and yes, it could add wear and tear to your tractor.. 

but that does not really justify you taking pot shots and mocking people who buy them...

it gives them extra time on their tractor and lets them do more with it.. 

Thats all...

also who cares if you can afford 100 buckets... maybe some here can not, so if they opt to buy a JB to spread loam or level ground.. theres no need to mock them.. 

BTW: 5 yards of loam? big deal, thats about a 3 hour job but what if you were doing 60 yards or 75 yards? ive had both amounts dumped and opted to have it done with a dozer.. i may have been able pay for a JB for about what i paid for the dozer time... 


im all for a little pleasant discourse but no need to mock folks if you dont agree with them..


----------



## GT5000

Argee:

"Your last post fortifies that I was right about you. You indeed, are an idiot."

(edited by me Jody dont want to see that again.)

(going to use your Johnny Bucket arm to delete me? Don't break your tiny spindle)


----------



## guest

GT5000 im just one member, and i do not agree with everyone here... but talk like that here is not really welcome.


----------



## MowHoward2210

*Concerning the soon to be deleted post:*

Somebody needs to work on there people skills. Counseling and meds can help, too. Or it just might be a matter of maturing from preteen/teen to an ADULT.


----------



## johndeere

GT5000 I think you might have just went to far with your last coment.Im not a JB fan but that was uncalled for.


----------



## farmallmaniac

> _Originally posted by GT5000 _
> *Argee:
> 
> "Your last post fortifies that I was right about you. (edited by Jody)
> 
> 
> (going to use your Johnny Bucket arm to delete me? Don't break your tiny spindle) *


wow that IS not really needed here. This IS a friendly site.


----------



## jbetts13

my mommy does not like that word        

l'm telling   lol


----------



## jbetts13

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *MGM
> What's under the car covers? *


a car lol


----------



## jbetts13

so body needs a time out


----------



## Willie Nunez

Such a powerful word, and so versatile. I've even heard it used as a term of endearment...........................but, not on this forum.
I'm sure it singed some eyebrows. Did it change my mind? Did it make a point? I don't even know you guys. So, I feel the same way as before. I haven't seen any reason to change my mind on the Johnny Bucket Jr.


----------



## guest2

jbetts
Yea, I can see it's two cars LOL but what kind? They are raised high off the ground to prevent moisture from rising into the floor boards looks like maybe some old muscle cars? 

GT5000
WHAT"S UP?!! You seemed like a calm , normal guy all week. What's with all the anger over the JBJr? Let it go! Will it wear out a tractor sooner ? Who knows and who cares. In the end something is going to kill them anyway might as well have fun along the way. You do realize there might be some kids reading these posts, my son sometimes looks over my shoulder and while he has heard just about every and any curse in the english language at 13yrs old others may have younger kids looking over their shoulders. If you feel a need to confront anyone be it Argee or someone else you disagree with please use an email or PM in the future. Let's try not to turn this place into the bashing insults of GW!


----------



## Willie Nunez

Back to spindles:
When I first decided to look into little tractors( a couple of months ago) I thought all I needed was a grass cutter. I looked at a used 2001 Sears LT1000, with a bagger and a trailer, for $650. The owners 2 sons used to take turns mowing their large lawn, and they would try and beat each others' time. According to him, one of them had hit a stump with the left front tire. This model had the stamped steel front axle, but it didn't bend. It BENT the channel(frame crossmember) that holds the axle. It opened up this channel and bent the aft part back about 1/2". It also bent the steering arm on the spindle. I estimated the toe-out was about 1", and about 5 degrees of negative caster. I drove it, and it wanted to dart all over the place. While he was demonstrating it, it broke the tiny cable that is used to engage the mower blades. The price came down to $600, and I almost bought it, as I could see that fixing it would be NO problem for me.
The point is, it did NOT bend the spindle itself!


----------



## guest2

Willie
Don't worry about the spindles! If you use the tractor with a little common sense it will fine. I work mine real hard and after 4yrs the only things I've replaced are blades until I discovered gators which are much stronger than OEM and an interlock switch that is mounted behind the brake pedal and subject to all the wet nasty stuff. When I say I'm leaning towards my bolens it's not because I don't feel the craftsman is capable. The bolens mounts much easier, has hydraulic lift, is a cheaper setup, and the ultimate deciding factor....... it comes in RED!!


----------



## jbetts13

what was uncalled of no need of harse works say sorry


----------



## farmallmaniac

where are the moderators? i would have thought that the post woulda been deleted????


----------



## aegt5000

MGM…

Thanks for taking the time and trouble to post the information
and pictures of your Johnny Bucket Jr and front spindle projects.
All of us are pretty busy these days and it was nice of you to spend 
some your time for the purpose of benefiting others on this forum.
I am very interested in your future experience with BOTH projects
so if you would be kind enough to do so, please continue to post
updates on them.


----------



## MGM

sixchows

It is a pair of 70 some odd year model Oldsmobile Cutlass Coupes (442 type). 


Thanks guys, I am more than happy to provide my experience with the bucket and will keep posting the Good and bad about the it and the tractor.

Bob


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *jbetts
> 
> 
> GT5000
> WHAT"S UP?!! You seemed like a calm , normal guy all week. What's with all the anger over the JBJr? Let it go! Will it wear out a tractor sooner ? Who knows and who cares. In the end something is going to kill them anyway might as well have fun along the way. You do realize there might be some kids reading these posts, my son sometimes looks over my shoulder and while he has heard just about every and any curse in the english language at 13yrs old others may have younger kids looking over their shoulders. If you feel a need to confront anyone be it Argee or someone else you disagree with please use an email or PM in the future. Let's try not to turn this place into the bashing insults of GW! *


I guess he is tired with all that shoveling he did but we will not put up with words to fellow member like that. So lets all get a lawn please.
Jody


----------



## guest2

Hey Jody that's a great phrase... "let's all get a lawn" Might even make a good motto!


----------



## jodyand

I go out of town for 30hrs and all kind of crap happens.:dazed: Just blows me away. Come on grass start growing people are going stir crazy:wontshare 
Jody


----------



## Chris

Thanks for handling this issue, Jody. No vulgar or obscene commentary will be allowed on this site. If you cannot fathom a more suitable way of expressing yourself as an adult, then please do us the favor of not posting. I will allow disagreements, difference of opinions, and open hot-heated discussion, but watch the language. This is not a dictatorship here at Tractorforum.com --- Everyone is entitled to speak their mind and proclaim their opinion --- coupled with personal decency and common respect towards others. No cursing please. This will not be tolerated. 

Thanks 
Bye


----------



## aegt5000

Hey …… pull the car covers

I had a 69 Olds 442 W-30 (bought it used in 72)


----------



## MGM

aegt5000

I wish they belonged to me to pull the covers off of. They belong to the guy next door.


----------



## craftsman-man

over the summer i am going to build a custom johnny bucket for my old sears lt-8 tractor and a second one for my buddys bolens 1050. both are going to have both hydraulic and manuel controls. probly a hydro lift and manuel dump.


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by craftsman-man _
> *over the summer i am going to build a custom johnny bucket for my old sears lt-8 tractor and a second one for my buddys bolens 1050. both are going to have both hydraulic and manuel controls. probly a hydro lift and manuel dump. *


Keep us posted with updates and picture would like to see the progress. Also welcome:friends: glad to have you aboard.
Jody


----------



## DeereBob

MGM,
I found this thread a bit after the storm but I own a JD X485 AWS for which a FEL is not available. I am seriously considering a JB loader as an option. Having a bucket like yours could save me both time and money hiring someone to do some light weight earth moving. Great pics and I think you made a good decision. So what if your tractor wears out a little sooner. It will give you an opportunity to buy a new one or even one bigger and better which most here would not think that's such a bad thing.


----------



## MGM

DeereBob, it is the next best thing to a FEL if you do not need to lift high.

I am now a full believer in this little bucket, I could see in my mind how it would work before I got one, and it operates just as I thought it would. It is doing every thing I have set out to do with it. The photo shows what I did after the rain let up and it dried out a bit this past Friday, I removed another 30 feet the width of the bucket that I had started in the photo before this one and moved it to a location behind the house to raise the ground and slope it away from the house a bit better. 

<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/JBJR/drive6.jpg"><br><p>

It really does a great job and if your machine has hydraulics, a JBSr with the Tooth Bars would be just what one needs to do all kinds of light digging, scooping, and hauling jobs around the place. 

Even with no down pressure I have found proper prep of the ground (plowing it up good) lets me scoop up a full bucket load with the JBJr every time. The chisel plow on the back of the GT5000 really helps a lot, the bucket would not be near as able to do what I do with it, with out the plow.

A powered tiller would be even better for ground prep but a bit more work.

After working the bucket as I have even with me snapping the lift cable pulling it after it's limit, I have no issues with the tractor or the bucket that cause me to think there will be a problem with either in the near future, the tractor is even able to raise it self up off the ground in turn pushing down on the bucket when there is a good bite with the bucket loading it and still spin the lug tires so proper ground prep is the key to being happy with this tool.

The belt is not an issue at all yet. In low 1st or 2nd the tractor has enormous power to the wheels and less load on the belt.

And I agree with you, at 2299.00 plus tax I can get another tractor and have a new 2-year warranty for what I would have paid for any other "New" GT on the market at the time and with my budget I am very happy with the entire setup.

I still have the front half of the drive to shape, I am getting the back half ready so I can have the loads of gravel dumped back there and it will be out of the way and on an area ready to be spread and will be available as I work the front so we are not to much in the mud.

If they make one for your machine, I thing you would be happy with it if it works any where near as good as mine does.

Take care.


----------



## leolav

Keep up the good work MGM. I am considering a JB or a used backhoe. I was leaning towards the backhoe, but now I may reconsider.


----------



## DeereBob

MGM,
I checked out the JBSr many months ago and merely looking for the funds and an excuse to buy one. At $1,100 it is about 1/3 the price of the JD Loader which I can't safely use on my tractor anyhow and don't need anything that big. I almost laid into the two naysayers at the start of this post because it is evident from your posts that you are excited about this attachment and put a lot of thought into it use. Criticizing or mocking one's well thought out decision is not what this forum is about. It may not have been the right choice for them or perhaps many others but it definitely was for you. I have an 8HP rototiller that I can use to break up the ground before scooping the dirt up with the JB bucket which for the small jobs I have in mind is just about right. A bigger tractor or skid steer won't fit through my gate and would tear up the grass with bar tread tires. In fact I am getting bids for some back yard regrading/terracing and it might be cost effective for me to get the JBsr bucket and do part or all of the job myself.


----------



## Argee

I agree with you DeereBob. If I didn't allready own a CUT with a FEL, I'd order a JB in a New York minute. I prefer to use my tractors, not baby them.


----------



## MGM

Cool my photo server is back on line.

I am well pleased with the JBJr, I had removed the deck after the first day to keep the dirt and gravel out of it. I have now removed it and the plow and reinstalled the deck to mow, until I get the loads of gravel delivered in here I am at a stopping point.
I do not want to disturb the front drive too much before I have the gravel to put back down.


----------



## Live Oak

Maybe I missed it but do any of you have some pics of the JB's in actually use doing some of these tasks. Would be interesting to see how you go about it. :truth: :tractorsm


----------



## MGM

There are some over at Johnny Products web site there is a sponsor link to them on the main page of this forum. The photos are in their User Gallery.

There are some great in use shots over there including a gravely doing what I am doing but on a bigger scale.

I have yet to get any in use photos but will when I get started on the front and can show the spreading of the gravel as well as the earth moving still needing to be done. Just waiting on funds to get the gravel in here.


----------



## Sergeant

DeereBob Kwick-way loader company makes a loader to fit the JD AWS 400 series models they should have one ready for the Xseries 400 AWS models this year. But I have a 45loader on my 2WS X485 already.Even though I have the loader for the JD as well as a loader for my White GT2055. I'm still considering getting a JBjr for my 1970 Cub Cadet106 for some small jobs that niether the JD or White can fit for. MGM glad your JBjr is working out for you.


----------

